# How many ....



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

Friends or ignores have I created?

It would be nice if it was possible if a member could see at least how many people have ignored them.

Perhaps it might persuade them to rethink their approach on the board, without a moderator getting involved.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

For whatever reason, people had more issues knowing they had ignores without knowing who than not knowing either.


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Mike Lang said:


> For whatever reason, people had more issues knowing they had ignores without knowing who than not knowing either.


who are you talking to Mike?


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

So Gunny, are you ignoring me, if so why?


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

Sherminator said:


> So Gunny, are you ignoring me, if so why?


it was a joke


----------



## Sherminator (Nov 24, 2004)

I know, If I was on your ignore list, you wouldn't have read (and presumably been notified about) that post.


----------

